

Proxying HTTP Requests And Websockets In Node.js - bitcoin
http://blog.nodejitsu.com/http-proxy-intro

======
Qard
Shiny! I really like that, with how to round-robin load-balancing is
structured, I could add some code to receive info for new servers as they spin
up and just push the data to the end of the list. Makes for awesome scaling.
:)

